# The misery



## BettyMax (Jun 26, 2012)

On my first ICSI I was shocked to get a BFP on 10th August. 
At my 7 week scan yesterday it showed an empty uterus and I'm waiting on further tests to check for an ectopic or miscarriage. I had no bleeding or pain. I am in limbo as I'm still pregnant. 

At the moment I am shell shocked. I am deeply saddened that the dream is over for us. The hopes of an April baby, the thoughts of possible names, the family disappointment.
I am also angry. Furious that I am in the small % who fail at the scan, after the elation of the test. It seems so cruel
I am jealous of all the pregnant people - known and unknown to me. Family expecting babies. Friends who conceived naturally

I am not sure how to stop myself from sinking further and any advice on how to cope would be great.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Bettymax 

I'm so sorry, you must be devastated.

I'm not sure if you are aware, but thee is a board for pregnancy loss:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

The ladies on there are very supportive and a lot of them have had very similar experiences to yourself.

Be kind to yourself xxxx

Wendy


----------



## BettyMax (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks - I have now posted there. x


----------

